# Just received V14.9.2 for the Premiere (not the Elite)



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Got software update 14.9.2 last night on my TPXL. In the small amount of time I checked it out I found only two things, the menu for MRV has changed to one line and MRS was not activated as the 3 other TPs did not get the update. The other was a bug, as I could not delete any program that I had put on my TPXL with MRV just using the clear key on the remote, to delete the program I had to select the program and go down the menu to the delete option, a pain. Programs that I recorded on the TiVo itself would still delete with the clear key. If anybody got this update I would like confermation on the delete bug than I will call TiVo. 
If the HD UI was faster I could not tell, but I normally use the SD UI, also after installing the update I got a message that I had no program data, but I did have program data out to Dec. 1st.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

What do you mean the MRV menu has changed to one line?

Also as far as the delete bug, I believe the Elite has this same issue and has since launch. I delete mostly through the iPad app though so I haven't tested it since then.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I got this last night on my Premiere. If the 2nd core has been enabled, the HDUI sure doesn't feel any more responsive to me.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I also received software version: 14.9.2-01-2-748 on Thursday afternoon. I had the "Pending Restart" and it took a good 30 minutes or a bit longer to install. The received message my Guide Data ran out and had to Reconnect to TIVO service now. So far so good.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> What do you mean the MRV menu has changed to one line?


When one went to xfer a program into the TP the menu had 3 lines (3 choices), now (with 14.9.2) it has only one line (1 choice) Xfer. You can still use the back arrow to cancel out so it is not any problem.


----------



## Scooter80 (Jan 12, 2007)

I have the new update on my PXL now and I seem to have lost some remote functionality with it. Specifically I can no longer return to play with a fourth push of the FFW button after fast-forwarding. I MUST press play to return to play. A minor gripe, I guess. But after many years of using TiVo and still having a S3 that acts like a good ol' TiVo, a change like this is unwelcome indeed! I ran through a whole 1 hr show at warp 3 before I figured out the remote hadn't just stopped responding like the well-known problem. 

Anyone else have this issue? I restarted the box thinking it was a glitch, but no change. Bonus is that the update has enabled the second CPU core and the reboot went very quickly!

Also some of the SDUI screens that had been polished up a bit have now reverted to looking like the 90's again. Way to go TiVo with another update that seems to break more than it fixes.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I also noticed that the red crossed-out circle is not shown for copy protected recordings when viewing another TiVo's NPL. When selecting one of these, there are no options shown at the bottom, but left does take you back out to the episode list.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lafos said:


> I also noticed that the red crossed-out circle is not shown for copy protected recordings when viewing another TiVo's NPL. When selecting one of these, there are no options shown at the bottom, but left does take you back out to the episode list.


I'm guessing they removed the red icon in anticipation of streaming. They can probably enable MRS remotely. Perhaps they are waiting until a full rollout and will then enable MRS.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Scooter80 said:


> I have the new update on my PXL now and I seem to have lost some remote functionality with it. Specifically I can no longer return to play with a fourth push of the FFW button after fast-forwarding. I MUST press play to return to play. A minor gripe, I guess. But after many years of using TiVo and still having a S3 that acts like a good ol' TiVo, a change like this is unwelcome indeed! I ran through a whole 1 hr show at warp 3 before I figured out the remote hadn't just stopped responding like the well-known problem.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? I restarted the box thinking it was a glitch, but no change. Bonus is that the update has enabled the second CPU core and the reboot went very quickly!
> 
> Also some of the SDUI screens that had been polished up a bit have now reverted to looking like the 90's again. Way to go TiVo with another update that seems to break more than it fixes.


Yeah the 4 button presses is something I found on the Elite so it must just be part of the update. You should get the bong sound effect if you try to hit the button a fourth time. i definitely prefer it the other way.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

rainwater said:


> I'm guessing they removed the red icon in anticipation of streaming. They can probably enable MRS remotely. Perhaps they are waiting until a full rollout and will then enable MRS.


Also noticed that they removed the remote delete option in the new build.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

sbiller said:


> Also noticed that they removed the remote delete option in the new build.


Using my updated Premier to view shows on my Elite (or vica versa) I have the remote delete capability. It now works on the Elite with 14.9.2, before it would hang.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

andyf said:


> Using my updated Premier to view shows on my Elite (or vica versa) I have the remote delete capability. It now works on the Elite with 14.9.2, before it would hang.


Hmm... I guess this is due to my Premiere being on 14.8. Thanks for the info!
~Sam


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Well, I have a Premier still on 14.8 and when I view the shows on my Elite the remote delete is still available.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah the 4 button presses is something I found on the Elite so it must just be part of the update. You should get the bong sound effect if you try to hit the button a fourth time. i definitely prefer it the other way.


 Personally I love this change as pressing FF multiple times doesn't always register properly and before I would end up overshooting 3 presses and would have to start over. Now I don't have to worry how many times I'm pressing FF to get to 3x. I always used play to resume normal speed anyway so no change in habit to get used to.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sbiller said:


> Also noticed that they removed the remote delete option in the new build.


 Really? I don't think that should go away. It may require both client & host to be on same/newer software build to work.


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

Anybody else's channel listings all borked up? I now have duplicate and even pentuplate(is that a word) copies of my channels in the guide and channel list. selecting any of the multiple channels takes me to the correct channel. it makes surfing a PITA but is seems to be working otherwise. unplugging the TA clears this up but it returns soon as the TA is plugged back in. Also with the TA plugged in the test channels on the CC shows no channels available. Testing the channels on the TA also has the same multiple channel issue. This started with the new software update.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

r11roadster said:


> Anybody else's channel listings all borked up? I now have duplicate and even pentuplate(is that a word) copies of my channels in the guide and channel list. selecting any of the multiple channels takes me to the correct channel. it makes surfing a PITA but is seems to be working otherwise. unplugging the TA clears this up but it returns soon as the TA is plugged back in. Also with the TA plugged in the test channels on the CC shows no channels available. Testing the channels on the TA also has the same multiple channel issue. This started with the new software update.


Might be worth rerunning guided setup just to resync your channel listings and provider.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Might be worth rerunning guided setup just to resync your channel listings and provider.


Or just force an update. This release is known to bork guide data until you get new guide data.


----------



## greensky (Mar 3, 2010)

I must have just got 14.9.2-01-2-748 too. I noticed today that when I resume a program it forgets where I left off and starts playing from the beginning of the program. Has anyone else experienced this issue? Any idea what I can do to fix it?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

sbiller said:


> Also noticed that they removed the remote delete option in the new build.


I have the same problem but the other TiVos are still on V14.8c, I will have to try this out on my old Series 2.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

greensky said:


> I must have just got 14.9.2-01-2-748 too. I noticed today that when I resume a program it forgets where I left off and starts playing from the beginning of the program. Has anyone else experienced this issue? Any idea what I can do to fix it?


I will have to check this out as I think my TP with 14.9.2 is ok with resume


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

My Tivo showed "New" icons in My Shows and lost my quick clear bar code, so I assume it updated overnight. Shows 14.9.2, so yup. However that's my XL. My regular Premiere didn't have that, and I tried to stream but could only transfer. I assume both have to be on the software to do this.

Also, my XL showed a message that it had "run out of program info" so I force connected. Weird.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

sbiller said:


> Also noticed that they removed the remote delete option in the new build.


when was there ever a remote delete option?


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

I tried redoing the guided setup but the duplicate channels persist. I'll give it till Monday before I call in a bug report. The tivo that is still on 14.8 is fine so I doubt it is the cable co that is the problem.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Scooter80 said:


> I have the new update on my PXL now and I seem to have lost some remote functionality with it. Specifically I can no longer return to play with a fourth push of the FFW button after fast-forwarding. I MUST press play to return to play. A minor gripe, I guess. But after many years of using TiVo and still having a S3 that acts like a good ol' TiVo, a change like this is unwelcome indeed! I ran through a whole 1 hr show at warp 3 before I figured out the remote hadn't just stopped responding like the well-known problem.


I need to test this, but it would actually be welcome for me. I always do FF X 3, and sometimes I forget how many times I hit it and it goes back to play. I'd rather hit play on my own on purpose.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

lessd said:


> When one went to xfer a program into the TP the menu had 3 lines (3 choices), now (with 14.9.2) it has only one line (1 choice) Xfer. You can still use the back arrow to cancel out so it is not any problem.


do you have a "play from paused point" option on shows you've started?


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

No update yet here on my Premiere. I forced a connection then a restart then another connection...nothing. Later in the week i guess.
I hope it speeds up the HDUI at least a little.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

b_scott said:


> when was there ever a remote delete option?


 Since 14.8 software was installed (and only if both units have 14.8 or later).


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Both mine had that and I never saw that option. Weird.

or do you mean on the tivo remote app (iphone/ipad)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

b_scott said:


> Both mine had that and I never saw that option. Weird.
> 
> or do you mean on the tivo remote app (iphone/ipad)


 While remote browsing you can press "Clear" on a show to remove it on remote unit. No iphone/ipad necessary.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

wow I never knew that. I thought the poster (you?) meant there was an option show that you could select to delete.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

b_scott said:


> wow I never knew that. I thought the poster (you?) meant there was an option show that you could select to delete.


 When you press right into show details when browsing remote unit you should see option to delete in the menu.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

moyekj said:


> When you press right into show details when browsing remote unit you should see option to delete in the menu.


Not anymore with 14.9.2 (on a remote TP that does not have 14.9.2)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

lessd said:


> Not anymore with 14.9.2 (on a remote TP that does not have 14.9.2)


 Yes, software versions have to match.


----------



## Scooter80 (Jan 12, 2007)

greensky said:


> I must have just got 14.9.2-01-2-748 too. I noticed today that when I resume a program it forgets where I left off and starts playing from the beginning of the program. Has anyone else experienced this issue? Any idea what I can do to fix it?


Yeah, when I press play on the show right form "My Shows" it will not remember the pause point and will start playing from the beginning again. If I go into the show first, I can resume from the point by choosing that option. This is another feature they borked with the update.

Also, my TiVo Central (SDUI) page is no longer in "HD". I verified that it used to be by checking on my S3. It still has an "HD" TiVo Central screen. So why'd they lose it on this update for the Premieres? It's all fuzzy and poor color like when they first released the Premieres.


----------



## cshuttle (Dec 20, 2003)

Scooter80 said:


> Yeah, when I press play on the show right form "My Shows" it will not remember the pause point and will start playing from the beginning again. If I go into the show first, I can resume from the point by choosing that option. This is another feature they borked with the update.
> 
> Also, my TiVo Central (SDUI) page is no longer in "HD". I verified that it used to be by checking on my S3. It still has an "HD" TiVo Central screen. So why'd they lose it on this update for the Premieres? It's all fuzzy and poor color like when they first released the Premieres.


Serious +1 on this. It's amazingly annoying.


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, with the new update, my Premiere XL now refuses to default to 480i for 480i material, it outputs it at 720p even though i have 480i selected for a video output option.

In order to play it at 480i, I have to use the up arrow to cycle through the video options to get to 480i.

Anybody else having this problem? I'm running HDMI to my Sony receiver, then to my TV. It used to work OK before the update.


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

Not sure when I got it but I noticed it 14.9.2 last night. I switched back to the HDUI menu's and they don't seem to be as painfully slow, but I haven't used them enough to say that I notice enough of an improvement to stick with HDUI.


----------



## Desktop Icon (Sep 20, 2006)

I've found three bits of "progress" with the update:

1. I also got the notice that there was no guide data, even though there was.

2. The new behavior to NOT resume a program where I left it is very, very annoying. 

3. Finally, they have found a way to add delay to the SD menus. It used to be that if there were a string of shows I wanted to delete, I could delete them rapid-fire as fast as I could press the button. Now, each one pops up a "Deleting..." window and I have to wait for that to clear before I can do the next.


----------



## fortunz (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm starting to get the impression that tivo updates are frequently accompanied by customer facepalms. Am I reading that right?

Is there any way to turn off updates and choose to receive them manually once I've heard from all the, uh,_ beta testers_?


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

Desktop Icon said:


> 3. Finally, they have found a way to add delay to the SD menus. It used to be that if there were a string of shows I wanted to delete, I could delete them rapid-fire as fast as I could press the button. Now, each one pops up a "Deleting..." window and I have to wait for that to clear before I can do the next.


They probably introduced the delay because of problems with deleting fast. I always had problems when I tried to quickly delete programs, the screen wouldn't update fast enough and I'd end up deleting the wrong program. I learned to only delete 2-3 at a time, any more than that and it couldn't handle it. This was in SDUI.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

fortunz said:


> I'm starting to get the impression that tivo updates are frequently accompanied by customer facepalms. Am I reading that right?
> 
> Is there any way to turn off updates and choose to receive them manually once I've heard from all the, uh,_ beta testers_?


If you just want to inhibit updates for a week or so, you could just disconnect your TiVo from the Internet. You might miss some last-minute program changes, but most of the guide doesn't change much. This assumes that you are using the SDUI (as I am).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sbq said:


> They probably introduced the delay because of problems with deleting fast. I always had problems when I tried to quickly delete programs, the screen wouldn't update fast enough and I'd end up deleting the wrong program. I learned to only delete 2-3 at a time, any more than that and it couldn't handle it. This was in SDUI.


I would often do the same thing (delete the wrong program) when going too fast. But it doesn't take long to learn, plus one can always just undelete if a mistake was made.

Now we have to suffer FOREVER because of this "enhancement"?? OMG, I am *pissed* and I don't even have the update yet  *EVERY DAY* I delete a long string of programs, so this will, no doubt, annoy the crap out of me ALL THE TIME.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Resume is still working on my Premiere XL I just tried it on. I press play like normal from the "My Shows" list and it starts playing where I last left off. I just tried it on two shows without issue. Or is this an SDUI problem?

It also works fine on my Elite.


----------



## acer (Jul 13, 2011)

no problems here also with the resume...

noticed accessing youtube is fast now with the update where before I recall there was a long wait.. but dont use youtube much anyways just testing things out with the update


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

pig_man said:


> Well, with the new update, my Premiere XL now refuses to default to 480i for 480i material, it outputs it at 720p even though i have 480i selected for a video output option.
> 
> In order to play it at 480i, I have to use the up arrow to cycle through the video options to get to 480i.
> 
> Anybody else having this problem? I'm running HDMI to my Sony receiver, then to my TV. It used to work OK before the update.


Same problem here, it's quite annoying. I tried disabling 480i and just using 480p, same problem. Also using HDMI connection, but into Anthem D2v processor. Definitely didn't happen until this update.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Resume is still working on my Premiere XL I just tried it on. I press play like normal from the "My Shows" list and it starts playing where I last left off. I just tried it on two shows without issue. Or is this an SDUI problem?
> 
> It also works fine on my Elite.


Did you try this resume with a TP with 14.9.2 and only use the play button as that does not work using the SDUI, I will try it with the HDUI Monday.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> Did you try this resume with a TP with 14.9.2 and only use the play button as that does not work using the SDUI, I will try it with the HDUI Monday.


Yes, all my boxes are on 14.9.2


----------



## chewy2314 (Sep 11, 2003)

crxssi said:


> I would often do the same thing (delete the wrong program) when going too fast. But it doesn't take long to learn, plus one can always just undelete if a mistake was made.
> 
> Now we have to suffer FOREVER because of this "enhancement"?? OMG, I am *pissed* and I don't even have the update yet  *EVERY DAY* I delete a long string of programs, so this will, no doubt, annoy the crap out of me ALL THE TIME.


Yes. i agree that this is quite annoying. i usually do the rapid delete from suggestions, so no big deal to recover deleted if i accidentally delete the wrong show. Tivo, please fix!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

chewy2314 said:


> Yes. i agree that this is quite annoying. i usually do the rapid delete from suggestions, so no big deal to recover deleted if i accidentally delete the wrong show. Tivo, please fix!


How about fixing the delete on programs that you xfered to your TiVo, you can't use the clear button to delete, you must select the program than use the delete option, and fix the inability to delete programs from a remote TiVo, that was a great feature, why did TiVo remove that with V14.9.2 ?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> How about fixing the delete on programs that you xfered to your TiVo, you can't use the clear button to delete, you must select the program than use the delete option, and fix the inability to delete programs from a remote TiVo, that was a great feature, why did TiVo remove that with V14.9.2 ?


I deleted something remotely last night. It disappeared off the remote list although I didn't check the actual box I deleted it from.

And I've been using the clear button to delete prgrams from "My Shows" list. Or is this another SDUI issue? I can't keep these things straight any more.

If it is related to the SDUI again. Then maybe TiVo is making changes to try and get people to stop using the SDUI.

Of course even when running the HDUI, the remote list of shows is still an SD menu.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I deleted something remotely last night. It disappeared off the remote list although I didn't check the actual box I deleted it from.
> 
> And I've been using the clear button to delete prgrams from "My Shows" list. Or is this another SDUI issue? I can't keep these things straight any more.
> 
> ...


Tonight I will try the HDUI and see if the issues are related to the SDUI I am using.

OK using the HDUI I can delete programs xfered to my TPXL with 14.9.2, it just does not work on the SDUI, I still can't do any remote delete on the HDUI or the SDUI but that may be because the other TPs in my home are not on 14.9.2 yet.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

can't seem to get 14.9.2 on my Premiere regular. For the past week I keep connecting and it won't update it.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

b_scott said:


> can't seem to get 14.9.2 on my Premiere regular. For the past week I keep connecting and it won't update it.


Because it hasn't rolled out yet. It should be this coming week.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

b_scott said:


> can't seem to get 14.9.2 on my Premiere regular. For the past week I keep connecting and it won't update it.


You can connect a thousand times a day, it won't make any difference. They will push it to you when they choose to and you won't get it any sooner than that. Mine is not updated yet either. Not even sure I WANT this update...


----------



## 1idjack (Apr 22, 2008)

I have noticed another change. Before 14.9.2, I could press #4 from Tivo Central, and I would get a set of filters-- movies, sports, etc.--and then the alphabet screen. Now, it goes straight to the alphabet screen. 
I do not like this!
(I use SD menus)


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

crxssi said:


> You can connect a thousand times a day, it won't make any difference. They will push it to you when they choose to and you won't get it any sooner than that. Mine is not updated yet either. Not even sure I WANT this update...


Want it or not if TiVo is going to update one unit on my account they should update all the units on the account as MRV does not let me do things that i could before, like remote delete. It may not work when all TPs are updated, I just don't know, but why would TiVo remove such a useful feature ?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

crxssi said:


> You can connect a thousand times a day, it won't make any difference.


What?!?!?!? I've worn out my remote and got blisters all over my thumb for nothing?!?!? NOTHING?!?!?



lessd said:


> Want it or not if TiVo is going to update one unit on my account they should update all the units on the account as MRV does not let me do things that i could before, like remote delete. It may not work when all TPs are updated, I just don't know, but why would TiVo remove such a useful feature ?


They should just let people flip a bit that says "push me the next available update" (reset the bit after the update is received). The people smart enough to figure out how to flip the bit (whether a web link, or a code entered into the Tivo) are probably also those most likely to report any new problems to Tivo.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

smbaker said:


> What?!?!?!? I've worn out my remote and got blisters all over my thumb for nothing?!?!? NOTHING?!?!?
> 
> They should just let people flip a bit that says "push me the next available update" (reset the bit after the update is received). The people smart enough to figure out how to flip the bit (whether a web link, or a code entered into the Tivo) are probably also those most likely to report any new problems to Tivo.


+1


----------



## zy2238 (Nov 28, 2011)

1. I can no longer return to play with a fourth push of the FFW button after fast-forwarding.

2. When I press play in "My Shows" the last pause point is not remembered and the show will start playing from the beginning.

3. When I select Guide and then Info to filter the Guide, the last setting usually 'Movies' has disappeared and needs to be selected again. Whereas in the past the Movie selections would appear in the Guide nearly instantly, it now takes quite a few seconds for each screen change of the Guide. Seems as though is going out to the Internet to seek information.

One would think that by this time the programmers would be getting the hang of doing an upgrade. Perhaps the programmers should be forced to subscribe to TiVo and use the program.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

zy2238 said:


> 1. I can no longer return to play with a fourth push of the FFW button after fast-forwarding.
> 
> 2. When I press play in "My Shows" the last pause point is not remembered and the show will start playing from the beginning.
> 
> ...


I have to admit that I like the new feature you called 1 now that i have used it.
As for the pause point all TiVo did was give you a way to start the program at the beginning by using the play button, you can still resume from your pause point by using the select button.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

zy2238 said:


> 1. I can no longer return to play with a fourth push of the FFW button after fast-forwarding.
> 
> 2. When I press play in "My Shows" the last pause point is not remembered and the show will start playing from the beginning.
> 
> ...


#1 is a better way, now if you accidently push the buttona fourth time, it doesn't go back into play.

With #2 my shows still start at the resume point when I press the play button

With #2 I have not seen those issues. The guide is just as quick for me.

Number 2 and 3 might be issues with running the SDUI. I don't see those issues running the HDUI.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

rainwater said:


> Because it hasn't rolled out yet. It should be this coming week.


what do you mean? My XL had it a week ago.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

lessd said:


> Want it or not if TiVo is going to update one unit on my account they should update all the units on the account as MRV does not let me do things that i could before, like remote delete. It may not work when all TPs are updated, I just don't know, but why would TiVo remove such a useful feature ?


exactly.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

Is this still rolling out? i'm not seeing alot of people reporting that they are getting it. I'd love to see the dul-core difference!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ckelly33 said:


> Is this still rolling out? i'm not seeing alot of people reporting that they are getting it. I'd love to see the dul-core difference!


You aren't going to see much of a difference except for reboot time. No one has gotten except the first batch that got it initially. The actual rollout hasn't started yet.


----------



## JTalbert (Jan 1, 2001)

rainwater said:


> You aren't going to see much of a difference except for reboot time. No one has gotten except the first batch that got it initially. The actual rollout hasn't started yet.


After the initial roll out, they let it "soak" on these machines for 2 weeks to make sure nothing else pops up, then will start to roll it out to others.

Got this from a reply from someone at Tivo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rainwater said:


> You aren't going to see much of a difference except for reboot time. No one has gotten except the first batch that got it initially. The actual rollout hasn't started yet.


For some reason I seem to always be in the first batch. All my Premieres got 14.9.2 the same day. The first day it was released.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> For some reason I seem to always be in the first batch. All my Premieres got 14.9.2 the same day. The first day it was released.


<cough>beta tester</cough>


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> For some reason I seem to always be in the first batch. All my Premieres got 14.9.2 the same day. The first day it was released.


TiVo should release any new version to all TiVo on one account at the same time, the one TiVo with 14.9.2 does funny stuff with MRV on my other TPs that don't have 14.9.2.


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

Received 14.9.2 last night -- had the "no programming available" message this morning....since I haven't had a chance to use it yet, can't tell what (if anything) is different other than the reboot time is now ~4 minutes instead of 8+ minutes


----------



## Cspot (May 25, 2001)

My Elite got the update the first week also, but nothing yet on Premiere....


----------



## shadowfrom88 (Jan 6, 2011)

I received 14.9 last night with the same no program guide message. The only things i notice so far is my guide is super snappy.....there is no "fill-in" time when flipping through pages of channels at a time. My HDUI has always been quick so I dont notice any real difference there. Oh and hulu seems to be integrated into my universal search now!


----------



## shadowfrom88 (Jan 6, 2011)

No, scratch that hulu plus is partially integrated into search.....Ive searched for several tv shows and movies on hulu plus and only found a couple that pull up under my tivo universal search.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

shadowfrom88 said:


> No, scratch that hulu plus is partially integrated into search.....Ive searched for several tv shows and movies on hulu plus and only found a couple that pull up under my tivo universal search.


To date, I've been unable to find a single program that shows up with Hulu Plus availability on the unified search. Can you post an image of a successful search that includes Hulu Plus availability?

Good to hear that your box is running smoothly with the new multi-core build. I'm looking forward to Brentil's benchmarks after he receives 14.9.2.


----------



## shadowfrom88 (Jan 6, 2011)

Try this link, i couldnt upload the photo so i put it on my facebook.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150411644839755&set=a.10150411644749755.361499.780889754&type=3&theater


sbiller said:


> To date, I've been unable to find a single program that shows up with Hulu Plus availability on the unified search. Can you post an image of a successful search that includes Hulu Plus availability?
> 
> Good to hear that your box is running smoothly with the new multi-core build. I'm looking forward to Brentil's benchmarks after he receives 14.9.2.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Good to see it is rolling out again


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

steve614 said:


> <cough>beta tester</cough>


nope....... didn't get it on my regular Premiere yet.........


----------



## PHTM (May 24, 2003)

Everytime I quickly select a show to record it locks up. I am always scheduling shows later and its driving me crazy having to reboot everytime. Using SD menus.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

PHTM said:


> Everytime I quickly select a show to record it locks up. I am always scheduling shows later and its driving me crazy having to reboot everytime. Using SD menus.


Could you explain how your selecting a show to record, if I am watching a show that I want to record and just press the record button it will ask me some questions than start recording, or are you talking about searching for a program to record, finding what you want, and selecting it to record.


----------



## PHTM (May 24, 2003)

The latter. When I am Upcoming Episodes and push select twice it locks up. I have to wait for the screen to change then press select. I'm using the HD menus now, since they are slower I don't have the problem.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

PHTM said:


> The latter. When I am Upcoming Episodes and push select twice it locks up. I have to wait for the screen to change then press select. I'm using the HD menus now, since they are slower I don't have the problem.


I use the SDUI so I will try to duplicate your problem tonight.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

PHTM said:


> The latter. When I am Upcoming Episodes and push select twice it locks up. I have to wait for the screen to change then press select. I'm using the HD menus now, since they are slower I don't have the problem.


It happened to me last night. In Upcoming Episodes, hit Select on a show and hit Select again(to record) before the the next screen came up fully and it locked. I'm using the HDUI, but Upcoming Episodes is SD.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I thought people were talking about streaming with 14.9.2, but I guess not. I can definitely now remotely delete though.


----------

